# Vintage for Kids - Take 2



## rude67 (11. Februar 2022)

*Hallo,
nachdem ich von dem Thread 





						[A] Vintage for the kids
					

Hallo zusammen,  Für meine beiden Mädels soll es neue Räder geben. Einmal 20" für die Kleine und dann 26" für die Große. Und da stolperte ich doch glatt über einen älteren GT-Rahmen in 26", der lediglich 12,5" Rahmen Höhe hat. Perfekt für die Große. Also schnell noch geschaut, ob es sowas für...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



angefixt wurde, hier mein allererster Beitrag im Forum.
Die Ausgangsbasis für das neue alte Rad von meiner 8,5-jährigen ist ein abgerocktes Cannondale M400 aus 1997 mit V-Frame und einem Kampfgewicht von rund 13 kg. Der Rahmen wiegt nur 1700 g, da geht also noch was.
Ziel: leicht, schnell und nicht allzu teuer…
Umsetzung:
Laufräder: klassische Deore DX Naben in Silber mit schwarzen Araya RM 17 und Billy Bonkers
Schaltung: Shimano M 4120 Schaltwerk, M 4100 Shifter, Sunrace MS 3 (11-42)
Kurbel: Academy 150 mm mit 30er Blatt (hier aus dem Forum)
Sattel, Pedale und Cruiser Lenker von meinem LvH Bullitt
Ritchey True Grip Griffe
Cannondale Sattelstütze (gebrauch)
Kurzer China-Vorbau
China-Titaninnenlager
Pepperoni Gabel (anvisiert)
Bremsen bleiben die alten Tectro V Brake
Rahmen und Gabel werden gepulvert 

… Fortsetzung folgt*


----------



## rude67 (15. Februar 2022)

Die Laufräder sind fertig. Um hinten 10fach statt zuvor 7fach zu realisieren, habe ich eine Frankenstein-Nabe gebaut. Nabe und Konus links sind Deore DX HB-650, Freilauf, Dichtring und Konus rechts sind FH T610. Die errechnete Gewichtsreduzierung liegt derzeit bei insgesamt rund 2950 Gramm, ich lande also bei ca. 10,3 kg mit Seitenständer und Pedalen.  Laufräder, Sattel und Lenker sind nicht die superleichtesten, aber die Laufräder finde ich optisch klasse und Sattel und Lenker sind halt vorhanden. Ohne Ständer und mit leichterem Sattel und Lenker wären es geschätzte 9,7 kg.
Morgen kommt wohl die Pepperoni an. Wenn ich es schaffe, gehen Rahmen und Gabel am Freitag zum Pulvern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_de_foe (16. Februar 2022)

Deine Reifen werden auch meine Wahl beim Aufbau. Ich bin ein riesengroßer Fan des Rahmens. Ich fand den schon immer eine super Basis für ein schnelles Stadtrad, was auch mal eine Treppe mitnehmen kann. Natürlich ne super Basis für ein Kinderrad.


----------



## rude67 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich finde den Rahmen auch echt klasse. Die Entstehungsgeschichte des Projekts ist, dass ich ein 1997er Koga Miyata Burner habe und letztes Jahr bei Kleinanzeigen das gleiche Modell in Rahmenhöhe 42 gefunden hatte. Da kam mir die Idee, dass es witzig wäre, wenn Papa und Tochter den gleichen vintage Hobel fahren würden. Allerdings würde ihr 42cm erst in ca 2 Jahren passen, und das Rad stand auch so ca. 350km weit weg. Die ProjektIdee hatte ich dann erstmal zurück gestellt. Momentan fährt sie ein 24er Conway mit Rahmenhöhe 28, das passt dieses Jahr noch auf jeden Fall, dann könnte es knapp werden. 
Jetzt hat die Tochter also bald ihren Vintage Hobel, aber mir fehlt das passende Pendant in etwas größer…


----------



## rude67 (24. Februar 2022)

Gestrahlt, gepulvert und neue Decals aufgeklebt…


----------



## rude67 (26. Februar 2022)

Und weiter gemacht. Sattel wird jetzt ein Wethepeople Pivotal, Sattelklemme und Hollowtech-Schlüssel sind im Zulau.


----------



## Kaptnelvis (26. Februar 2022)

Sieht Super aus!


----------



## rude67 (8. März 2022)

Fertig bis auf Kleinigkeiten wie hintere Bremse einstellen, Sattel waagerecht ausrichten und silberne Spacer gegen schwarze tauschen. Mit Ständer, Schutzblechen, Pedalen und ScheinwerferHalter sind es 10,9 kg.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (9. März 2022)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich bin ein bisschen skeptisch, was den Pivotal Sattel bei langen Touren betrifft. Der Dammbereich, der eigentlich entlastet sein sollte, ist bei dieser Befestigung extrem steif und unnachgiebig.


----------



## rude67 (9. März 2022)

Da hast du womöglich Recht. Für den Pivotal habe ich mich wegen der niedrigen Bauhöhe entschieden, da das Rad eigentlich noch etwas zu groß ist. Wenn sie etwas größer ist, werde ich einen Standard Sattel verbauen.
Längere Touren sind aber eh nicht so das Ding für Prinzessin Faulpelz


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. März 2022)

Wenn das die Fahrhöhe des Sattels ist, kann die Pilotin doch gar nicht über dem Oberrohr stehen, oder täuscht das so stark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rude67 (10. März 2022)

Der Sattel könnte noch 1-2 cm höher, die Überstandshöhe ist zugegeben noch recht knapp.


----------



## sven kona (11. April 2022)

Sehr cooles bike 🚲 geworden . 
Unseres ist gestern auch erstmal fertig geworden . Aber das hat noch den originalen Lack . Die kleine Madam mag es etwas bunt .


----------



## sven kona (11. April 2022)




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. April 2022)

Die Ergonomie ist noch nicht ganz harmonisch:

die bremsgriffe sind deutlich zu weit aussen
die Lenkerlänge und die Grifflänge scheinen mir zu kurz
der Lenker scheint im Verhältnis zum Sattel auch zu hoch

Wie groß ist den der/die Fahrer/in denn , vom Rahmen her würde ich auf 1,40-1,50m schließen, aber der Rest lässt eher auf ein kleines zierliches Kind schließen?

Aber insgesamt ein recht netter Aufbau, welcher wahrscheinlich eher den Zweck als Schul / Alltagsrad verfolgt, lassen zumindest die Lampen vermuten.

Bitte meine Kommentare als Erfahrungsaustausch und nicht als Kritik sehen, die Kinder werden es uns danken.


----------



## rude67 (12. April 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Die Ergonomie ist noch nicht ganz harmonisch:
> 
> die bremsgriffe sind deutlich zu weit aussen
> die Lenkerlänge und die Grifflänge scheinen mir zu kurz
> ...


Ich würde die Position von Shifter und Bremshebel tauschen und links den Bremshebel mehr nach innen setzen. Ansonsten finde ich den Aufbau echt bunt, aber wenn es der Fahrerin gefällt, ist ja alles gut. 

Unsere Tochter ist 125 cm groß. Die überstandhöhe ist noch etwas hoch, 3 cm mehr Innenbeinlänge wären schon besser, das wären dann so ca. 133 cm Grösse. ansonsten kommt sie schon ganz gut zurecht damit.  Abstände von Pedalen zu Sattel und vom Sattel zum Lenker passen. Sie hat ja auch noch ihr 24“ Conway zum fahren. Ich habe auch erst nach dem Kauf festgestellt, dass der Rahmen in 14“ und 16“ Größe gleich hoch ist (16“), der 14“er hat lediglich eine kürzere Oberrohrlänge. 

Auch hatte ich für den Aufbau deutlich mehr Zeit eingeplant. Ich wollte eigentlich überwiegend Gebrauchtteile verwenden, aber beim 10fach Antrieb und 11/42er Kassette ist das wohl eher unrealistisch. Und die übrigen Teile hatte ich für ok’es Geld schnell beisammen. Letztlich habe ich nur den Rahmen und die Bremsen weiter verwendet, der Rest war überwiegend Müll. Aber bei 50€ Kaufpreis und ziemlich in der Nähe musste ich einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## helmsp (12. April 2022)

Wäre es möglich mal dein Kid auf dem Rad zu forografieren? Meine Ältere ist 125 gross und fährt derweil sehr glücklich ein Cannondale Quick 24 aber ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem alten kleinen 26" Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarle96 (13. April 2022)

Ich habe einen einfachen Alurahmen in glaube ich 42 cm hier…..keine Scheibe, ehemals Ghost nicht zu schwer? Momentan in einem dunklen Blau gepulvert mit Gebrauchsspuren…..


----------



## rude67 (13. April 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich mal dein Kid auf dem Rad zu forografieren? Meine Ältere ist 125 gross und fährt derweil sehr glücklich ein Cannondale Quick 24 aber ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem alten kleinen 26" Rahmen...


Mache ich in den nächsten Tagen


----------

